# out of freeport saturday (tomorrow) am



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

Had someone drop out for tomorrow am. 25 Contender, to the shrimp boats eeeeeaaaarly am tomorrow. 1/4 of trip costs and help cleaning up. Have room for 1 or 2.

text me at 832-457-0854
Erik


----------



## B_Reid (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent text.

Branden
612-669-2670


----------

